# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Xhamia e re ne Tirane me kosto 10 milion euro

## Archon

*Kostoja 10 milionë euro, zbardhet projekti për xhaminë e madhe*


Xhamia e re do të jetë në formë kubeje, me dy minare të larta dhe përreth saj do të ketë sipërfaqe të gjelbra

Kostoja për ndërtimin e xhamisë së madhe në kryeqytet do të jetë rreth 10 milionë euro. Përfaqësues të Komunitetit Mysliman bëjnë të ditur disa nga detajet e projektit të xhamisë, ndërsa thonë se *ndërtimi i saj do të financohet nga qeveria e Kuvajtit dhe nga ajo turke*. Xhamia e madhe e Tiranës do të ndërtohet në lulishten pranë Parlamentit ose siç njihet ndryshe “Namazgjaja” dhe sipas projektit ajo do të jetë objekti më i madh i kultit mysliman jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Ballkan. Klerikët myslimanë tregojnë se objekti i kultit nuk do të ketë vetëm funksionin e një xhamie. “Xhamia mendohet që krahas adhurimit kryesor që është salla e faljes të ketë edhe ambiente të tjera, pra të jetë në natyrën e një qendre islame ku mendohet që të jenë edhe dy kate nën tokë për parkim, si dhe ambiente për aktivitete të tjera të natyrës kulturore dhe fetare”, – shprehet Neki Kaloshi. Qendra më e madhe islamike do të shtrihet në një sipërfaqe prej 5 mijë metra katror që sot është lulishte pranë Rrugës së Elbasanit. Ajo do të jetë në formë kubeje dhe me dy minare mjaft të larta, ndërkohë që përreth saj do të ketë sipërfaqe të gjelbra. Sipas klerikëve myslimane, xhamia e re do të ketë ndërthurje stilesh, ku do të bëhen bashkë orientalja me modernen dhe tradicionalen shqiptare. Pak ditë më parë kryeministri Berisha dhe kryebashkiaku Basha, deklaruan nisjen e punimeve për xhaminë në muajin mars. Aktualisht Bashkia e Tiranës është në pritje të projektit nga Komuniteti Mysliman që është përgatitur nga arkitekti Muharrem Hilmi Senalp i studios turke “Hassah”, i cili është i njohur për projektimin e xhamive, jo vetëm në Turqi, por në mbarë botën. Nëse punimet nisin në mars, ndërtimi i saj parashikohet të zgjasë 4 vjet.

MAPO

----------


## Renea

Me ne fund po behet realitet.

----------


## Le dévoué

Do t'jet xhami e vogel per 10 milionshe.

----------


## mesia4ever

Bote e cmendur, njerezit heqin per nje vend pune keta investojne 10 milione euro (a thane 10 milione!?) per tempuj fetare!? Dhe e keqja eshte se ..... 
Mos e kane njet me ngrit minaren deri ne qiell per te hyre ne xhenet me zor se keta cfare mend kane edhe kesaj ia mesyjne!!! Krejt bota investojne ne fabrika keta investojne ne fe pastaj e kritikojne Kosoven e shqiptaret e Maqedonise .

----------


## drague

> Do t'jet xhami e vogel per 10 milionshe.


100 MYSLIMON qe ka Tirona boll eshte

----------


## Archon

> Bote e cmendur, njerezit heqin per nje vend pune keta investojne 10 milione euro (a thane 10 milione!?) per tempuj fetare!? Dhe e keqja eshte se ..... 
> Mos e kane njet me ngrit minaren deri ne qiell per te hyre ne xhenet me zor se keta cfare mend kane edhe kesaj ia mesyjne!!! *Krejt bota investojne ne fabrika keta investojne ne fe pastaj e kritikojne Kosoven e shqiptaret e Maqedonise* .


Nuk investon shqiperia por investon turqia dhe kuvajti...

----------


## Izadora

Per 4 vjet do kete nje front te ri pune , hallall ja beft zoti kuvajtit dhe turkut 
Nga ana tjeter me vjen keq qe edhe ato dy fije bare qe i kane ngel tiranes po zhduket akoma me betonizime :-(

----------


## derjansi

> Nuk investon shqiperia por investon turqia dhe kuvajti...


interesant jeni. me investu shqipnia gerrthitni se pse bo bohet em taksat e juve, me investu tjeret prap keq interesant jeni 

o mesia a e ndertove katedralen per 10 te krishteret e prishtines ti? apo veq ju me ndertu tejter kush jo 

hipokrita te poshter

----------

Maqellarjot (30-07-2015)

----------


## hot_prinz

Nga shume lajme ndegjojme, se turqit dhe harapet neper serbi investojne neper ekonomi, kurse neper Albanistan ndertojne kulte fetare. 

Nji gjo me cudit mua:
 - Bejne marreveshje ministrite ekonomike shqipetare me turkat dhe harapat per kulte fetare, per shkakun se ekonomine e kemi shume te forte dhe na nevojitet vetem mireqenja shpirterore, apo s'po i marr veshet una?  :kryqezohen: 

Sidoqofte, urime Tirones per Xhamine me te madhe ne Ballkan. 
Pastaj qenka edhe mjaft e madhe dhe do i ze edhe fetaret e devotshem te Kosoves qe kane mungese kulti, e do vijne atje te kryejne obligimet fetare, inshallah.  :Gjumash:

----------


## KORCARI 2

Sa mire do te ishte sikur te nderronit dhe nje spital popullor 10 milionsh

----------


## Ereza

jo tash mjek spo kish nevoj ma , krejt me hajmalia kishin mu shnosh

----------


## Toffee

Kisha ortodokse ne Tirane thuhet qe eshte 50 milion dollare. Besoj se eshte disa here me e shtrenjte se kjo xhami.

----------


## Toffee

> Sa mire do te ishte sikur te nderronit dhe nje spital popullor 10 milionsh


Spitali eshte i thjeshte te ndertohet..po eshte mbarevajtia qe kushton.

----------


## drague

> jo tash mjek spo kish nevoj ma , krejt me hajmalia kishin mu shnosh


i kno hoxha e prifte ke veshi dhe njallen.ka hec shkenca

----------


## skender76

Sa i gezuar duhet te jet Ximi Abedini.

----------


## Archon

Jam shume i lumtur qe me ne fund po ndertohet edhe xhamia duke kompletuar ndertesat e kultit ne tirane.Por kam disa pikepyetje.
Nje gje disi e cuditshme eshte fakti se nuk parashikohet as konkurs asgje, kane zgjedhur nje firme arkitekturore 'te besuar' te specializuar per ndertim xhamish, i jane dhene direktivat dhe kaq.Kur ne fakt per gjithe komunitetet e tjera fetare u bene konkurse dhe u diskutua ne panele me arkitekte se cili projekt pershtatej me mire.

----------


## mesia4ever

> jo tash mjek spo kish nevoj ma , krejt me hajmalia kishin mu shnosh


Ke fol drejt moter a, hallall te koft. Te pershendes

----------


## hot_prinz

> Kisha ortodokse ne Tirane thuhet qe eshte 50 milion dollare. Besoj se eshte disa here me e shtrenjte se kjo xhami.



Toffee ke drejte,

as une nuk jam per kisha e kunder xhamive, kape kishen e mshoi xhamise. 
Shqiperia ka nevoje per mireqenje ekonomike, per vende moderate te punes qe njerzve u mundeson te jetojne sipas deshires.
Shqiperise i nevojitet qe nga nje ekonomi e fuqishme te kaloje ne nje shtet te fuqishem.

----------


## Albo

Me behet qejfi qe edhe komuniteti musliman do kete xhamine e vete me ne fund. Por lajmi ne vetvete nxjerr ne pahe dhe dy probleme:

1. Komunitetet fetare shqiptare nuk jane ne gjendje qe te financojne e kontrollojne keto projekte, pasi nuk kane mundesite financiare. Shteti shqiptar u vodhi gjithe komuniteteve fetare pasurite e veta me nje dekret ne 1967, nuk u ka kthyer keto prona komuniteteve fetare por u thote: "shkoni e beni gjyq per cdo prone", proces qe zgjat me vite dhe eshte i pamundur te ndiqet per cdo prone te vjedhur te komuniteteve fetare. Nese komuniteti musliman do te kish pronat e veta, ata mund te financonin e ndertonin ate xhami qe ata deshironin, e jo ate xhami qe do ndertojne turqit e kuvajtianet.

2. Nese qeveria greke apo ruse apo serbe te kish sponsorizuar ndertimin e nje Kishe orthodhokse ne Shqiperi, nuk do te pushonte lumi i akuzave e sharrjeve per Kishen, komunitetin orthodhoks, e vendet perkatese. Kur vjen fjala tek Turqia qe nderton xhami ne Mitrovice, Shkoder e Tirane, askush nuk pipetin. Beni mire qe nuk pipetini, por mos u hiqni hipokrite kur vjen fjale tek komunitetet e tjera fetare.

Komuniteteve fetare duhet t'iu kthehen pronat, ne menyre qe te fitojne pavaresine e tyre ekonomike.

Albo

----------


## BLEDI_SH

pse ti albo,ato qe ka bere kisha ortodokse nga kujton se i  ka marre parate??-mos i nxori kryepeshkopi nga xhepi i tij??? dihet nga kan ardhe ata para,andej nga vine dhe pensionet......edhe italia dhe vatikani mund te ndohmojne per hapjen e kishave katolike,nuk ka thene njeri gje dhe as qe eshte akuzuar njeri

----------

